# What Happened to Dreyes?



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

I was checking to see of he ever came back and the thread seems to be gone.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

He was a troll.


----------



## Remains (Jan 24, 2012)

troll! how stupid these pointless threads are! 

moderators announced his demise along with a couple o other usernames being used.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Remains said:


> troll! how stupid these pointless threads are!
> 
> moderators announced his demise along with a couple o other usernames being used.


Serious??

He had me hook line and sinker.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

thatbpguy said:


> Serious??
> 
> He had me hook line and sinker.


Me too. I thought the best part was when people were telling one of his other user names to pm him to get his lawyers name. It would have been good advice if they weren't both the same troll.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Incidentally, in my opinion, nobody could continue that level of deception without having a serious problem.


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> Incidentally, in my opinion, nobody could continue that level of deception without having a serious problem.


Sociopathy+attention wh0re issues.


----------



## Brokenshadow (May 3, 2013)

Said it before, but I'll say it again.... Damn, wish I was a troll.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

The truth is dreyes was in fact the VP nailing his own wife.


----------



## The Cro-Magnon (Sep 30, 2012)

Many "extreme" threads here follow the same pattern I am beginning to notice. Obsessive trolling is nothing new. I would wager that "dreyes" is still here, under a new spoofed IP address.


----------



## Jonesey (Jul 11, 2011)

Shaggy said:


> T*he truth is dreyes was in fact the VP nailing his own wife.*


No i´m lost:scratchhead:


----------



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

Jonesey said:


> No i´m lost:scratchhead:


I did wonder a few times what the outcome was?

Oh well, it was a good bed time story for a while, the shameful part of it is that some of us here have had to live the story not just tell it!!!

I love karma it has a habit of coming back at you


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Oh Im sure he is still here, just under a new name.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Where is the announcement and the other names besides costa?


----------



## Broken_in_Brooklyn (Feb 21, 2013)

weightlifter said:


> Where is the announcement and the other names besides costa?


I saw the announcement in dreye's thread which was subsequently deleted.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

who else besides costa?


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

The Cro-Magnon said:


> Many "extreme" threads here follow the same pattern I am beginning to notice. Obsessive trolling is nothing new. I would wager that "dreyes" is still here, under a new spoofed IP address.


I have noticed that every Friday night we get a person claiming to be a betrayer and writes nearly the same story.


----------

